

Postmortem: Huzon.tv – face recognition social marketing for TV news - fivedogit
http://blog.words4chrome.com/?p=11&dummy=1

======
voltagex_
This seems like a very strange startup to me, but the solution is interesting.

The article says that processing of the MPEG2 (?) feed couldn't be done on an
Atom processor but I wonder if hardware decoding would have helped here.

~~~
fivedogit
The main issue was face rec processing, not grabbing the images.

What's so weird about my startup? :)

~~~
voltagex_
I guess I'm just not that interested in my news presenters!

That said, our (public broadcaster) presenters are reasonably well known and
seem to have a decent social media presence, at least on Twitter.

------
seanewest
Do you think it would have been technically possible to eliminate images where
a reporter is blinking (or in the process)?

~~~
fivedogit
When the reporter blinks, face rec fails entirely bc it can't find their
pupils/eyes. This is why 2 frames per second performed so much more reliably
than 1. The 5 or 6 second moving average scores were devastated by blinking
when only 1 frame per second was considered. Less so with 2 frames per second.

